# TTOC Intake hoses - any news?



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi

Was it NUTTS that had some new TTOC (non Samco) hoses fitted :?:

If I remember rightly he already had them fitted and the manufacturer was checking for correct alignment -or something like that.

They were to have the TTOC logo on them - cool 8)

Just before I order the Samco hoses, I would like to know if the 'TTOC' marked hoses will be coming, or have they died a death somehow.

Thanks if you have any information


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We had started on the process of getting some other cars hoses "mapped" and then (I have only found out this week after continued emails) that they sold the company and the new owners aren't interested in the history :x :x :x

I have possibly got another contact, but that whole process may take a couple of months :? :?

And I never received the set of hoses for mine either... I just had mine taken apart so they could map the hoses


----------



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Ahhhhh I see

How could they possibly not be interested in such an automobile icon :?:

Thanks for the info, I'll go the Samco route I think 

You just can't rely on some companies can you :roll:


----------

